# Long 460 lever



## Don Barnett (Apr 15, 2020)

I’m looking for some advice on my Long 460. the control lever for the lift arm has been getting progressively stiffer to move. The lift would operate but recently it would take a lot of effort to move the lever. 
the tractor has been sitting for several weeks and last week I started the engine fine but the lift control lever was “stuck”. The lift speed control seems to move fine but for now the lift is in the down position and I’m concerned if I try to force it I could damage the lever. 
Anyone have any ideas?


----------

